# arowana



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

pic of the rtg arowana


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

A beauty


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

wow very nice.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yours?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

aros a really cool, to bad i dont have a tank big enought for one


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Makes me miss my old jardini...


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

NIce fish ...love them big ass scales on aros


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

WOW!!!
one of my favorite fishes.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx.... i enter it for the Non-Piranha POM.

your support is very much welcome.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

lovely arowana ... wish i could afford an asian arro.

carl


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

are these fish very aggressive?? they appear as if they're not very fast, but I'm sure looks can be deceiving... i absolutely love the way these fish look!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah these guys can wreck havoc on midas, devils, and flowerhorns. The only fish im buying from now on are flowerhorns, plecos.. and "special" arrowannas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

not very aggressive, can live with anything that it cannot eat.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rock: i dont know if i like them or not


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that thing is gorgeous


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that thing is gorgeous


 yupp awosome mate, arowanas is pretty aggressive, me and some friends of mine visited a LFS and they had a arowana and one of my friend (he is a bit stupid) lied his arm at the covering glass and then i see the arowana charge from the otherside of the tank (tank was atleast 3 meter long) and try to charge his arm throught the glass, it crashes into the cover glass and i almost pissed in my pants and i thought that the cover glass went brookes because of the sound


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > that thing is gorgeous
> ...


 That's not aggression...that's hunger.

It really depends on the species and individual fish. In general, Blacks are the least aggressive, Silvers are next in line, then Asians, then Jardinis. There's always exceptions, but that's usually how it goes.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Man, makes me wanna get an aro....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice pic, i cant say i like the fish though... reminds me of something id fish up and throw back in...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bahahah are you kidding me? You must be new to fish keeping if you dont know the worth of these fish. They are by far, with no other comparison, the fish of the extreme fish hobbyist. These will kick tough CA cichlids asses all around the tank, they are elegant and beutiful. When you have the money, this is the fish you buy and at 3 feet they are breath taking. champion specimens will sell between 50k -100k. They start at about $300.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Check out this link, just look at how awesome this store is and it only sells arrowanas, you wont sale turn outs like this at an lfs in north america over a fish.
arofanatics.com


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

omg..thast is one of the most beautiful fish i have ever laid my eyes on..wowser..thanks bdk


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tikbalang can you add more pics of your fish.thanks


----------

